
Tell HN: AngelList told my employer that I'd updated my profile - oliversisson
I recently updated my AngelList profile and they emailed my employer, pretending to be me, to &quot;confirm&quot; the project I&#x27;d added. How can they think this is a good idea?
======
Animats
This might be "false personation" under California law. See California penal
code 529.[1] This is slightly different from identity theft. It's a criminal
offense. The key elements of this offense are that someone else impersonated
you in some way, and they derived some benefit from doing so. Because this is
a criminal offense, AngelList's TOS's arbitration clause does not apply. You
can file a police report with the SFPD. If several people do that, something
might be done about it.

[1] [http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-
bin/displaycode?section=pen&gr...](http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-
bin/displaycode?section=pen&group=00001-01000&file=528-539)

~~~
nakedrobot2
Unless you have authorized them to do this under the Terms and Conditions of
course.....

~~~
JupiterMoon
No! If an offence is criminal it can't be magically made OK by a contract.

I am not a lawyer. This is not legal advice.

~~~
wojt_eu
Wouldn't it make it impossible under California law to have an agent that
impersonate me? Have them tweet from my account, reply to emails in my name
etc.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
These are two different things:

1\. Hi, my name is John, I am contacting you on behalf of wojt_eu to confirm
that he has been added to the "Cool New Project" as lead DEV.

2\. Hi, it's me wojt_eu, I just wanted you to confirm that I've been added to
the "Cool New Project" as lead DEV.

You can legally authorize someone to act on your behalf, in basically any
Western Nation - although rules as to how this work will vary, but authorizing
someone to impersonate you I don't believe would be made legal anywhere
because impersonation is not just something one does on your behalf but also
something one does to someone else. Both the person that acts on the
impersonation as being real and the person being impersonated can be harmed by
an impersonation, and therefore it is not adequate that the person being
impersonated gives the impersonator the right to do so.

~~~
bostonpete
> authorizing someone to impersonate you I don't believe would be made legal
> anywhere

I think you're confused. Celebrities hire third parties to tweet for them all
the time. That's essentially impersonation.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
well, no, I guess in a non-legal context it might be considered impersonation
but if you gave me that example and asked me would you consider that
impersonating someone I would say uh, no, not if you were hired by that
person.

Then it's more like acting/broadcasting.

If you had an account on twitter and said you were The Real Steve Jobs and
everyone believed you were the real steve jobs and not a joke then I would say
yes that would be considered impersonation - at which point the context I left
out of my answer, considering it a given because I thought it was quite
apparent from the top of the thread was that laws against impersonation also
have to identify in some way the harm the parties affected by the
impersonation suffer.

In the original post a statute was linked to [http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-
bin/displaycode?section=pen&gr...](http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-
bin/displaycode?section=pen&group=00001-01000&file=528-539) ,this describes a
number of ways harm can be incurred in the act of impersonation.

------
dzohrob
Hi there,

I’m Dave and I work at AngelList on our Talent platform. Please accept our
sincere apologies for what happened here.

Sending an email without giving you a heads-up or control over its content was
wrong. Here’s what we’re doing to fix it:

* We’ve made it clearer that tagging a company on a project may notify them by email.

* We’ve revised the project tagging email to clarify that it’s automatically generated by AngelList.

* We’re looking through all emails we send on behalf of our users to make sure that a) it’s clear when an action may generate an email notification, and b) any automatically generated notifications come directly from AngelList.

As long as you keep your profile up-to-date by tagging your current and
previous employers, we won't show them you’re looking for a job— they won’t
see your name or resume appear when using our recruiting tools.

Again, please accept our apologies. We’re working to make this better. Please
let me know if you have any further questions or concerns -- dave@angel.co.

Thanks, dave

~~~
sboselli
I'm speechless. That's an absolutely terrible idea.

Are you guys trying to sends us all back to LinkedIn?

Any kind of notification is a dead give away you're looking for another job.

I guess this goes to show that AngelList is all about the "Angels" and gives
no f*cks about the talent.

Shameful and sad. Time to kiss AngelList goodbye.

~~~
tajen
How many upvotes do you have? I think this number could be interesting either
way.

~~~
owenversteeg
20\. You can check because they're a green user, and they have one comment,
from their profile.

~~~
DanBC
I just upvoted them again. That number is still at 20.

I wonder if they're seeing a higher number? Or maybe my upvotes aren't doing
anything? (Except I just upvoted you, and that seemed to increase your karma.)

~~~
owenversteeg
Pretty sure the upvotes do something, but green accounts take longer to update
the karma for. Or something like that - not entirely sure, but I'm pretty sure
the 20 is indicative of their karma at some unspecified point in the past.
dang, what's causing this?

Also, I just upvoted you, and your karma didn't change (stayed at 35897.)
Interesting stuff.

------
andlarry
When our CEO added me to our angel list account, I recieved this email from
them:

    
    
      Hi [My Name],
    
      I'm building an AngelList profile for [our company] and need your help.
    
      Can you do me a favor and confirm that you're a team member by clicking here:
    
      https://angel.co/l/[shortlink]
      To prove that you're the real [My Name] you will be asked to create an account if you don't already have one.
    
      This is important to us; confirming that you're a team member will help us build our profile.
    
      Thanks,
      [CEO's Name]
    
      P.S. If you would like to visit our profile first, go here: https://angel.co/[our company]
    
    

They're really aggressive about impersonating folks, my CEO didn't write that
and was very suprised by the content of the email.

~~~
indeed30
I got that message a while back and up until this moment had genuinely
believed that was a message from our CEO.

~~~
andlarry
I did too!

I can understand why they do it, but it seems like a very hill-climby
optimization.

This was basically my first interaction with them and it engendered a lack of
trust in their product.

I filled out the minimum amount of info in my account and don't intend to use
them much going forward, mainly given how creepy I found this interaction.

edit: phrasing

------
afshin
I quit using AngelList when a recruiter confirmed that he'd seen that my
profile was actively browsing the site. The old adage about who is the
customer and who is the product rang so true with AngelList. I hadn't realized
that it was even possible to build a scammier version of LinkedIn until that
point.

------
SirNoobsAlot
Want to know something funnier? I am a non-HR and non-recruiter employee at my
company and I can see recruiting tab (angel.co/candidates).

On a related note, I try to avoid applying to jobs through AngelList. I'll
usually go directly to the company website itself and apply.

~~~
etjossem
I second this and it's arguably scarier than OP. I've seen this tab before -
it shows everyone in our industry who has ever expressed interest in our
company through AngelList. It lets me CRUD job listings and contact/reject any
candidate. Presumably I got this incredibly far-reaching access simply because
I was confirmed as one of 50 employees with an AngelList account. As far as I
know, there was no intervention or approval from our recruiting lead.

From applicant perspective: as soon as you apply for a job through AngelList,
everyone who ever works at that company (now and future) can trivially find
you and decide your fate.

This is really uncomfortable from the company's perspective too. I could just
as easily have been an employee who isn't expected to recruit / shouldn't be
making first contact with candidates / shouldn't be able to touch job
listings.

------
thom
They do something similar (though less creepy) when you add a team member to
your own org. I've got replies from people to emails sent out with my name,
and my address in the reply-to field. They're deliberately crafted to seem
personal, with I/you/me/us peppered throughout the body and "Thanks, [your
name]" in the sig.

Ultimately it's a social network with accounts for orgs and people - it's no
surprise that people are getting _some_ notification, but the impersonation is
a little discomforting. It would be totally find if they just showed it as a
template and said "hey, we're about to send this, okay?"

------
solve
Edit: Oh cool, Hackernews still has this account rank-banned so the comments
always stay at the bottom of the page no matter how many upvotes they get.

So happy that I'm not the only one who was extremely surprised and upset about
Angel List's impersonation tactics.

In my experience, 100% of the people who received this impersonation email
that angel.co sent, thought it was written by me. If the system wants to send
a message on my behalf, it must AT LEAST show me what would be sent with my
signature on it, and allow me to confirm or cancel any email that's signed
with my full name before it's sent. Angel List is sending out emails with your
signature and other impersonation tricks, totally behind your back.

I've had people impersonate emails from me in the past as well. Even if the
emails aren't offensive, just the idea that someone else now thinks they have
my permission to send whatever they want to, while impersonating me behind my
back makes me feel extremely uneasy.

Here's the impersonation email they send to cofounders when they're added to a
profile. As you can see, signing the email with the user's full name, as if
the user had written the letter, is a clear impersonation that the user never
consents to.

    
    
        FROM: <MY_FULL_NAME> <team@angel.co>
    
        Hi <RECEIVER_NAME>,
    
        I'm building an AngelList profile for <PROJECT_NAME> and need your help.
    
        Can you do me a favor and confirm that you're a founder by clicking here:
    
        https://angel.co/l/54223434234234583948593475
    
        This is important to us; confirming that you're a founder will help us build our profile.
    
        Thanks,
        <MY_FULL_NAME>
    
        P.S. If you would like to visit our profile first, go here: https://angel.co/<PROJECT_NAME>
    

Email headers used:

    
    
        From: <MY_FULL_NAME> <team@angel.co>
        Reply-To: <MY_FULL_NAME> <MY_EMAIL@gmail.com>

~~~
enzanki_ars
In the past couple of weeks I began signing my emails with PGP. Those who are
technically inclined can ensure that I sent it, and those not would be a
little more suspicious of an automated looking email without a random string
of characters at the end.

------
halotrope
Thank you for sharing the news. I have just deleted my account. In case
someone has problems as well finding out how:

1\. Click your profile picture on the top right corner

2\. Click settings in the dropdown.

3\. Click Delete account

4\. ?

5\. Profit

~~~
Cartwright2
Before deleting your account you should edit out and overwrite as much
information as possible. Things like your name, e-mail, and any other fields
should be falsified before deleting. You have no way of knowing if their
"delete" mechanism just flips a deleted bit or if it actually erases your
data.

The problem, in this case, is that the company might notify your employer that
you're making those changes. Not sure what I'd do in this case. It might be
worth creating some dummy accounts to see what actions actually trigger
notifications.

~~~
nathancahill
It flips a delete bit. But here's the bigger problem: your pages return a 404
error page with status code 200, so Google takes a long time to clear them
from their cache (real 404s clear semi-instantly).

------
afoxtron
You're giving me cold sweats now thinking that angel list emailed my company

------
echelon
Wow, I'm _never_ going to use AngelList if this turns out to be true. What an
unbelievable betrayal of trust.

------
dwightgunning
When you say "pretending to be me" do you mean that they spoofed your email
address in the from and/or reply-to fields?

[edit: typo]

~~~
oliversisson
They used my name in the email from and reply-to fields, and to sign my name.
I've replied to my original post with the actual email.

~~~
dwightgunning
Thanks, that spells it out. Damn, that is fairly messed up.

I had a similar experience with F6S sending emails in my name so I know how
uncomfortable it feels.

This is a shame and hopefully just a one-off error.

------
dzohrob
UPDATE: To everyone worried about their privacy on AngelList: We’re sorry.
Thanks for all your feedback.

We’ve made more changes:

1) We stopped using the first-person on all emails. We wrote that first-person
notification literally 5 years ago when we had a few thousand users, and we
never re-visited it. It was pretty stupid. Now they all clearly come from
AngelList.

2) We won’t send notifications to companies when you add them to a project. We
used to because the project shows up on the company profile too. But it’s not
what people expect, so we stopped, and we stopped showing the projects on
company profiles too.

Thanks again.

Dave

AngelList

(Posting at top-level in case people miss it as a reply)

------
sergiotapia
Thank you for the heads up, I just deleted my account there. How do these
companies think for a second that being sleazy like this is OK?

------
jcsnv
Was the project based off of something you did with your employer? I don't
know why this thread is so angry, when this _could_ have been a user error.

Everyone should put down their pitchforks till we get more information. This
is something HN REALLY needs to work on imo.

------
oliversisson
This is the original email. My name is Oliver Sisson and I work at Coursera.

From: Oliver Sisson <team@angel.co> Date: March 20, 2016 at 10:02:25 AM PDT
To: staffing@coursera.org Subject: [recruiting] I created a project for
Coursera, could you confirm? Reply-To: Oliver Sisson <oliversisson@gmail.com>

Hi Coursera,

I created a project for Coursera: [Project description redacted] Could you
please confirm the project, by following this link:

[https://angel.co/l/3248d1520e525149b6bf36369d0b519a/MbVzt](https://angel.co/l/3248d1520e525149b6bf36369d0b519a/MbVzt)

Thanks, Oliver Sisson

~~~
exadeci
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/)

------
eaxitect
AFAIK, AL asks confirmation only if an entry is related to -that-
company/person/etc. You might add -your- project (i assume not related to your
employer) some how as if it is related to your employer.

------
seejay
Just deleted the account. Thanks for the tip, OP!

~~~
whiskahs
Same

------
MichaelBurge
Depending on the details, it could be a minor felony for fraud.

~~~
alanh
Clarify? Who would have committed a felony, in what circumstance?

~~~
fiatmoney
See this for a related case.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hewlett-
Packard_spying_scandal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hewlett-
Packard_spying_scandal)

------
godzillabrennus
Yeah Angel List does this whenever you list an incubator as well.

------
uptownfunk
If this is true, I'm deleting my account immediately.

------
sterl
I'm expecting a response from angel list here. If one does not happen in
closing my account.

------
lgomezma
Just deleted my account, this is unacceptable.

------
tamersalama
What kind of TOS would allow that 3rd party involvement? If none - then it's
grounds for law suit.

~~~
etjossem
You can ask them yourself:

    
    
      team@angel.co
    

Let us know what you find out?

------
NetOpWibby
That's fucked up.

------
skrebe
_account deleted_

------
dreeves
I like user andlarry's characterization: "very hill-climby optimization". The
other technical CS term is "greedy".

This is related to a much less bad (but still kinda bad) thing that companies
often do, namely sending smarmbot emails:
[http://blog.beeminder.com/smarmbot](http://blog.beeminder.com/smarmbot)

You could call what Angel List sent "nonconsensual smarmbot emails".

------
sakoht
Hah. Good to know how this happens. I thought it was an personal insider
convo...

------
ishanr
Wow.. This is insane. Just deleted my account. How can they be so insensitive.

------
joshfraser
They do the same impersonation trick to confirm investors and co-founders as
well. It gives them cleaner data & is great for growth.

~~~
logicallee
do you see any difference between these two statements:

"John Fraser has just added you as an employer, can you confirm? -Linkedin"

"I'd like to add you as an employer on linkedin, can you confirm! -John
Fraser"

~~~
joshfraser
Of course I do. I wasn't meaning to condone their behavior, only to share that
it's something they do extensively and give some context on their potential
motivation for it.

They send these emails from team@angel.co but the name and content definitely
gives the impression it came from someone else.

------
snotrockets
Instructions on how to delete your AngelList profile:
[https://angel.co/help/general/delete-user-
profile](https://angel.co/help/general/delete-user-profile)

------
ahoka
Thanks, deleted myself.

------
phantom_oracle
Does anybody else find it strange how this unethical "growth hack" has
backfired on this company?

They were steadily becoming THE place for listing your startup and get seen by
investors, but then this happened.

I wonder if we will see a trickle down and this gets reported on those popular
SV tech sites.

May just be a bump in the road though.

Kudos to the person recommending filling your profile with dummy data before
deleting your account. Then again, every company and their dog is doing "big
data", so your real info is probably trapped in an AWS server until the end of
time.

------
monroepe
Wow. Deleting account now.

------
m0d0nne11
"We’ve made it clearer that tagging a company on a project may notify them by
email."

I had not previously heard of AngelList but I am grateful that this
declaration appeared early in these comments as I can now stop reading,
knowing with full confidence that AngelList is an organization that I will
never, Ever, _EVER_ do any kind of business with. OMFG...

------
reactor
account deleted, thanks!

------
icedchai
So what happened as a result? Anything?

------
taveras
account deleted! later, AngelList

------
stedesign
Just to erase any doubts, I've deleted my account. I can survive without
AngelList

------
latenightcoding
Angel list trying to be shady like linkedin

------
DonHopkins
I had big problems with the "Angel List" web site, because it was extremely
flakey and appeared to be a typical piece of garbage that some dime-a-dozen
huckster with very little experience had just thrown together after watching
the Ruby on Rails Make Your Own Trendy Dot Com Crud Web Site in 10 Minutes
screencast.

Major features were totally broken. Many things about the design were devoid
of thought and just haphazardly thrown together, as if I was using a mock-up
that was nowhere near ready for prime time. Obviously whoever implemented it
and runs it had no intention of using it themselves, and puts no time into
maintaining the site or supporting the "customers" (who are actually the
product). The only "design" apparent was in the most shallow surface details
and of the least meaningful kind.

Their support is absolutely non-existent. I heard nothing back from them
whatsoever, after sending several emails. Lights are on but nobody's home. It
has the feel of yet another ghost town scam web site run by a sociopathic all-
talk-no-chops frat boy "idea man" who long ago went on to something else after
pissing off and driving away all their developers who worked for free on the
promise of equity, and is now letting it run on autopilot. Too many self
described "Serial Hacktrepeneurs", not enough programmers.

Because I encountered so many problems that I have no control over but should,
it's an embarrassment to be listed with so many glitches that I am unable to
work around, which cause investors to see my profile in such a haphazard
state. Their carelessness makes it look like I'm the one who's careless.

I hope Silicon Valley does an episode parodying AngelList, or at least
somebody writes some fanfic about it. [1]

[1] [https://www.fanfiction.net/tv/Silicon-
Valley/](https://www.fanfiction.net/tv/Silicon-Valley/)

~~~
Negative1
Insulting, bordering on abusive hyperbole. You seem to have a major chip on
your shoulder. Did Angel List eat your baby or something?

Also, if you hate them so much but seem to have some sort of reliance on their
service, why not take yourself off the site and make a competing product?

~~~
DonHopkins
I don't make a competing product because I don't have 10 minutes to watch a
Ruby on Rails screencast.

~~~
noxToken
The whole, "If it sucks, make a better one," is a terrible argument. I don't
want to make something better - I want to use this. It is totally reasonable
to expect the people who built this tool/software to deliver with core working
functionality.

~~~
Negative1
The poster I responded to literally said he could have done it better. My
point is, if he has such harsh criticisms and apparently some idea's about how
to fix it, why wouldn't he?

~~~
DonHopkins
Since you asked "why wouldn't he?", here's why:

I spent quite some time trying to work around the glitches, which I was
helpless to do anything about. So then I spent some more time writing up a
detailed problem report including screen snapshots of Chrome debugger traces
showing where some of the problems were. When I didn't hear back from them, I
put even more time into trying to work around the glitches, and found even
more, different glitches. So then I spent even more time writing up those
problems in detail and sending them in. Then I continued to wait for a reply.
And waited. And waited. And so far I have never received any acknowledgement
of any of my problem reports. And none of the problems have been fixed. I have
much better things to do with my time than to help AngelList debug their web
site, and wait for a response before finishing my profile. Now my profile is
still in a half-finished inconsistent state, because I went on to more
important tasks, and have never heard back from them since then.

The first problem I reported was related to inappropriate unsolicited email
that Angel List sent to my former employer on my behalf without my consent,
applying for a job at a company I used to work for, presumably with forged
headers and first-person pronouns making it seem like it came directly from
me:

I added an entry for a company I worked for, XXX, and when looking at that
page, I was surprised to see a button that said “[checkbox] Sent” in their
Jobs section. I did not mean apply for a job there, and I do not remember
doing anything that expressed my intention to apply there — I used to work
there, but I’m working somewhere else now. There does not seem to be any way
to list all of the jobs that I have applied for (or that AngelList applied for
on my behalf without telling me), or DELETE any applications that I may have
mistakenly made. Can you please remove my application for a job at the company
I used to work at, XXX, or explain to me how I can do that myself.

How am I supposed to fix the problem myself, without access to their source
code and servers and databases? Don't you think the ball is in their court to
reply to my bug reports, after I've spent so much time unsuccessfully trying
to work around it myself and writing up and sending in bug reports?

Or are you suggesting I start my own web site from scratch to compete with
AngelList, instead of spending my time reporting problems that I have with
AngelList to their team who ignores me, or even spending my time on my real
job that I'm trying to describe on AngelList?

Was I wrong to spend so much time trying to work around the problem and
writing up bug reports, when I should have instead spent my time watching a
Ruby on Rails in 10 Minutes screencast, developing my own competing web site,
deploying all the infrastructure required to publish it, hiring people to
maintain it, getting the money together to run it, and renting office space?
Should I use AngelList to get funding for that, in spite of all its flaws? Or
are you offering to fund my AngelList competitor yourself?

------
synaesthesisx
Wow fail - looks like AngelList is going the way of LinkedIn. Anyone have any
suggestions to alternatives before I delete my account?

------
beachstartup
this doesn't even scratch the surface of what shady people in the funding
industry do to put entrepreneurs or wannabe entrepreneurs in terrible
positions.

------
synaesthesisx
Unacceptable. You guys fucked up. RIP AngelList

~~~
jorgecurio
wow that escalated.

~~~
rm_-rf_slash
It's the gist of about 1/4 of the posts on this thread.

It's a little worrying that people will be upset by something that didn't
happen to them and throw it all away without a second thought.

There was an op-Ed in the New York Times the other day about a former UN
bureaucrat saying the UN is broken and needs reform, and the astounding reader
reaction was essentially to burn it down and start fresh.

I don't think many programmers here would seriously advocate the same approach
with large systems.

~~~
numbsafari
Ummm... This is a forum for people interested in startups, which are defined
more as "start fresh, then use it to burn down the old thing." Not exactly the
same thing, but offend driven by the same sentiment.

~~~
rm_-rf_slash
Yes the sentiment is the same, but it takes little historical understanding to
see how tearing down is always easier and more exciting than building up.

What works at a startup often can't work at a big company. Or a university. Or
a government. You have to work with the system you have. For those that leave
angellist without a second thought, what are your alternatives? LinkedIn?

~~~
jorgecurio
was thinking about this just now. how easy it is to influence people over the
internet through mediums like reddit, HN, etc. as soon as something gains
enough upvotes, it becomes the truth.

~~~
rm_-rf_slash
Watch "century of the self" and thank me later.

------
leephillips
You recently gave critical information about yourself, including your
employer's email address, to some guys with a website. How can you think this
is a good idea?

------
OoTheNigerian
HN users confuse me quite a bit.

How would they confirm if you are lying or Telling the truth? I believe the
only wah would be to confirm from the organization owner. Or else, ANYONE can
claim to have done any project.

I believe they do the same verification (it's simple verification) for roles
in an organization.e.g Adviser, Co founder, Investor etc. And the verification
is the other way too. If an employer adds you as an employee, you are to
verify it too.

I struggle to find what the issue is. Perhaps they should have told you they
were going to verify your project?

Animats / John, when you invite your friend on a social network and they send
a message on your behalf, is that criminal too? Remember, OP(Oliver) took an
action by claiming he did a project in an organization. It could have been
true or false.

Don Hopkins, take a deep breath man. You can pass a message without being
mean. Except that's the intention for a reason not stated here. In that case,
it's all good.

~~~
Hytosys
Employers are necessarily oppressive and may fire employees over this sort of
notification if the listed project or the AngelList profile in general is
against business interests.

If it wasn't clear already, this sort of move shows exactly who AngelList is
serving. After all, as you said, how will the employer, in their contractual
fantasies, ever be able to confirm that a potential interviewee is _telling
the truth_?

~~~
OoTheNigerian
I don't work for AngelList however I think this is overblown.

If you add yourself to an open site, your employer will see it. It is indexed
on Google. It shows up when you search the site for the organization.

Are you saying as an owner of an organization, you are happy for anyone to
claim to be an employee and to have done any project at your company without
you knowing?

Should I be able to claim I did the Dropbox AWS migration without the folks at
Dropbox getting notified I am making the claim?

It would be bizarre for an employer to fire an employee for stating (s)he
works at the company and did a project.

But what do I know.

~~~
dhimes
The creepy part to me is that the email pretended to be from the employee, not
AL. I am actually curious to know exactly what that email looked like.

------
danenania
If you're looking for a place to list your projects that _doesn 't_ do
spammy/scammy stuff like this, check out MakerSlate, a résumé tool I created
that's tailored to devs and designers. I built it partly out of frustration
with these sorts of practices.

[http://makerslate.io](http://makerslate.io)

------
bachback
AngelList lists startups, so why are you registering there if you are
employed? That's likely a violation of your contract in the first place, and
their ToS, and it's public info anyway. AngelList is for companies, not
projects. You do realise this info is meant to be public? AngelList is a
public register of startups showing the people behind them. If you don't want
that info public, don't register there.

~~~
imazio
There is also a "JOBS" section. If they are not protecting the confidentiality
of the potential candidates, well, they are not making any favour to the
startups or their business.

